# Fly line questions



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

I just picked up a new 8wt rod & i'm about to set it up mainly for redfishing & near shore spanish macks, but might get an extra spool for a bone fishing trip to the keys. What are some recomendations on fly line & backing? Also & most important what color...



I've been reading though some searches & have wondered about over lining or one up to a 9wt. Any input on this is appreciated also. I know for the most part I'll have to get some & fing them with the set up & see how they feel & throw, but was wanting somewhere to start.

Thanks.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I tried over lining my 8wt Redington Predator with a 9 and wasn't happy. It was nice for a short fast casts for redfish and carp, but it was a chore when I tried to get more line out and darn near felt like the rod would snap in half. Maybe your rod would do better. 

I've got some little used Sci.Angler's 9wt mastery redfish I'll sell you. I'm happy with their 8wt; its taper is meant to load for a short cast the way it is.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Scientific anglers textured grand slam. It is hands down the best line for open water casting. Already 1/2 line weight heavy with a very compact head for longer distance casting. Loads quick and shoots great.


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

depends a lot on what rod you picked up and the target distance of the fish your after. For reds in the flats you don't need 100 ft - but for the nearshore mack you might.
I'm a big fan of the Rio Redfish line and their newer permit line. The SA textured lines cast great - but i can't stand the noise and watch those finger when the fish go for a run.


----------



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

Pudldux said:


> Scientific anglers textured grand slam. It is hands down the best line for open water casting. Already 1/2 line weight heavy with a very compact head for longer distance casting. Loads quick and shoots great.


I was looking at this as an option along with the Rio tropical Redfish & the Airflo Ridge Clear tip. Does anyone have any experience with Airflo Ridge Clear tip? The Airflo I was looking at was Hi-vis yellow with a 12' clear tip and I like the idea of a line that's visible in the air & the added stealth of an extra 12' of low-vis line. I'm leaning this way, but I'm open for any input into this line.

I've also been reading about the advantages & disadvantages of gel spun backing vs. dacron & I'm thinking about using slick 8 for backing. I know that it is more prone to cut you if you get in the way while a fish is on the run, but I don't think that will be a problem for me & like the extra capacity that I'll have. Any thoughts?

Oh, and the rod is a Sage Xi3 in an 8wt. with a Nautilus FWX7/8. I'm excited about getting it rigged & ready for fishing. Again thanks for any and all input.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Why do you want to overline? Have you cast your new rod with an 8wt line yet?


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

the rio redfish is a great match for the xi3 - BTDT.
or reds on the texas coast - gel spun is overkill but might worth depending on where your travels might take you.
I'm a huge fan of the Hatch backing http://www.hatchoutdoors.com/catalog/backing/200m-hatch-premium-braided-backing/
pricy but great product.


----------



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> Why do you want to overline? Have you cast your new rod with an 8wt line yet?


I'm getting back into fly fishing & have been reading alot to learn more and others have said that overlining enables more distance on quick shots. I don't know if this is true & have no experience overlining. My rod/ reel before this is a 9wt Crystal River Cahill combo(I believe) that's like 15 yrs old & it came with line so I'm learning. I haven't cast an 8wt yet other than a loaner from a friend and haven't put anything on my new set up yet.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Fly line*

I would not over line this rod,it won't be necessary. The modern weight forward line tend to be heavy for thier size. One good floating line should work fine for all your needs. For a second line I recommend a 10' sink tip. I Iike the Rio saltwater as the best overall. Their Redfish line also works well. The Ovis Hydro line cast nice also. For color I like the sky blue.
For backing gel spun is the only way to go. Any of the braided lines will work. I use 65lb not for it's stregth but for it's larger diameter. A30lb braid can cut through you finger and the fly line at the knot. With that reel you will be able to put 300yd of braid and the line of choice. That rig is a sweet outfit, have fun and good luck.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

True Blue said:


> I'm getting back into fly fishing & have been reading alot to learn more and others have said that overlining enables more distance on quick shots. I don't know if this is true & have no experience overlining. My rod/ reel before this is a 9wt Crystal River Cahill combo(I believe) that's like 15 yrs old & it came with line so I'm learning. I haven't cast an 8wt yet other than a loaner from a friend and haven't put anything on my new set up yet.


About 90% of the people I know who are just getting into saltwater fly fishing immediately want to overline their rod before they have even fished it. I don't understand the phenomenon but it is pretty much the norm.

My advise is to get a great 8wt wf line and start with that. Then make sure your form is correct.

If you had been using an 8wt line and the rod doesn't feel like it loads properly or you can't load the rod for quick close casts and that is your main bread and butter distance where you fish then maybe it would be something to try but I would not start there first.


----------



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

Good info & thanks. Does anybody use Airflo & have any input?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll still sell you the 9wt line........................................CHEAP!


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

All info is spot on. About the clear tip...it will sink, so is not a good idea for sight-fishing the flats for reds or bones. You can use it for most circumstances involving an intermediate sink-tip, except in current. Too much line drag. You will also find it harder to pick up for a new cast.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I won a spool of the 7wt cortland liquid crystal line at trout fest and I love it so far. I can easily cast a fly 90-100 ft with it very accurately. I'm thinking of picking up a spool for my 8wt as well.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

True Blue said:


> Also & most important what color...


a rainbow-striped line would suit you best. if you can't find one of those, just go with pink.


----------

